# couple more pitchers



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2012)

I posted a pear 'farmhouse' style pitcher a while back, and I decided to play around a bit with the materials and proportions… I think I like the pear piece better than these, but it's fun experimenting.

Mesquite with white oak/macassar ebony handle 11.5x4"

[attachment=13480][attachment=13481][attachment=13482]


Silver maple burl with blue mahoe/curly maple handle 7x4"

[attachment=13483][attachment=13484][attachment=13485]

Comment, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow - Nice stuff ! I like both handles, but I think I like the first one better. It has more of the farmhouse look than the other, Can't go wrong either way though. 
I am always amazed at the level of detail you put in every square inch of your turnings...


----------



## DomInick (Nov 13, 2012)

+1 on the first one. Looks great either way. 
Beautiful work.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 13, 2012)

I guess I'm in the other camp. I like #2 better. Has a bit of a modernistic look.


----------



## drycreek (Nov 13, 2012)

I like both of them, and one day I'm going to have to trade you a boat load of walnut for apeice of your work. Just wow!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 14, 2012)

those look very cool dave and very nice work again duck


----------



## Brink (Nov 14, 2012)

They're both awesome! Well done.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm trying to wrap my head around how you made that. Very nice work. Colour me impressed for sure.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 14, 2012)

Great work and neat idea. I guess I would choose the first if they are to be ornamental, i.e. to hold flowers etc. and the second if they are going to be used as functional pitchers.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 14, 2012)

I like the second one- I am not too much for modern but the wood and handle seem to match. 
I also am going to have to trade the doc out of one of his hollow forms-cool designs!!!!!!


----------



## robert421960 (Nov 14, 2012)

those are really awesome
i like the first one best myself


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 14, 2012)

I do LOVE those pitchers! I like each of them equally, but might favor number #2 a bit as the handle seems so consistent with the style. The offset fasteners and the way that they emerge flush on the outside of the handle is awesome.
I have become a fan!


----------



## Patrude (Nov 14, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I posted a pear 'farmhouse' style pitcher a while back, and I decided to play around a bit with the materials and proportions… I think I like the pear piece better than these, but it's fun experimenting.
> 
> Mesquite with white oak/macassar ebony handle 11.5x4"
> 
> ...



 I say you got a stand out project going, this is truly interesting, gets my attention. Nice work


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2012)

Aw shucks, folks... You're too kind! These two and the pear piece from before will be my first listings in a group Etsy store that's just about to start... I'll post a link when it's up and running.

Kenbo, you could do this kind of thing in your sleep!

For those who expressed an interest in trades... I'm all ears! I've just about got a piece finished for Kevin(I just need to ship the damn thing). I've got one about half finished for Eric. After that, I'm just gonna be sitting around bored... If you want me to turn something, give me a shout.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Aw shucks, folks... You're too kind! These two and the pear piece from before will be my first listings in a group Etsy store that's just about to start... I'll post a link when it's up and running.
> ...



That's funny 'cause I was just thinking that NIP might be an interesting choice for one of these pitchers(along with about 100 other species from your neck of the woods)... Got anything in the 4.5 to 5" diameter range about 10" long?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm in the no. 2 camp also, beautiful piece of wood and the whole thing just works well.


----------

